# Is there some place to buy banamine without a rx?



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

My vet won't just give me a bottle of banamine to buy. Where do people buy it without a rx?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

http://horseprerace.com/pain-supplements/flunixin-banamine-250ml/


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you!!!! I sure appreciate that info Jill! Just never got any for our medicine chest and think it would be good to have on hand in an emergency.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Jil because this is intended (I am guessing) for horses is it the same medicine that is used for goats? Do you give it by injection? It says it irritates tissue. Just wondering if this is the best med to have on hand for emergencies for pain? What do you use. Sorry if I have asked this before.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, Banamine is a horse med. It is exactly the same as what your vet would sell you. In horses it can cause a necrotic reaction, in goats it does not do this. It does have some rules that I will explain when I get back from vacation.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Following this to hear what Jill has to say.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Me too


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

goathiker said:


> Yes, Banamine is a horse med. It is exactly the same as what your vet would sell you. In horses it can cause a necrotic reaction, in goats it does not do this. It does have some rules that I will explain when I get back from vacation.


If this drug has rules to it, it doesn't seem to be the same as what the vet gives. I am curious to know what you mean by this?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The main thing with Banamine and any NSAID is that they are known to delay labor if given late in pregnancy and can cause retained placenta if given before the animal is finished. The thing there is to make sure that you're doing more good than harm.

I'll be back Tuesday :wave:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you and you have a good time 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope your vacation was a wonderful one Jill! We need a vacation! =)


----------

